# Hms invincible jsc/scaldis



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

Started this today.its from jsc but rescaled from 1;400 to 1;250 by scaldis in holland.few pictures for now and more to come(*))


----------



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

hull is done.awaiting details


----------

